# queen



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

just checking to see if i can do this


----------



## Legion© (Sep 7, 2007)

Not like that apparently 
There is a post at the top of this forum with some handy hints


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Jeff,
If you already have photos downloaded into your computor, just log onto 
www.photobucket.com

The steps on setting up a file so you can link here are really easy. After you upload the photos into your photobucket file, just cut and paste the url or other info at the bottom of your uploaded photo.

Very easy.


----------



## biglipzit (Sep 18, 2007)

Or you can go to www.imageshack.us and host the image and then copy the last link that comes up and click the picture button in the post box and paste link into it.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Or http://flickr.com/


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks everyone i think i got it now


----------

